# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  August 2016 Challenge: All's Well That's In The Well

## Robbie

I got (3) Lizardman and (6) Dungeon/Catacomb/Sewer System...

I'm doing a small dungeon/sewer set beneath a small town.  The locals started noticing the water had a foul taste and smell and was changing color and becoming thicker with the occasional string of dark purplish goop. Provisions were being made to shut down the well when someone saw scaly hands reach up and pull a youngster into the well. By the time anyone was able to get to the well there was nothing to see, the youngster was already gone. The adventurers are recruited to go cleanse the well of whatever foul beasties have corrupted the well, and to rescue the youngster.

I'll flesh this out a bit more later. I sketched out the rough-in last night and then re-sketched it in photoshop to post here.  I'm not 100% certain whether I'm going to stick to a 2d map yet. We'll see. This may become a battlemap, a reference map, or perhaps something even more awesomer!  We'll see.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## snodsy

Scary, this sounds really cool, look forward to seeing it develop

----------


## Diamond

Huzzah and rejoicing!  Robbie's doing a map!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

Going to watch this one!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Great concept, I'll be keeping an eye on this one!

-Dan

----------


## Robbie

I've decided on a medium and I can't wait to post my next update. I also can't wait for you all to walk around in this dungeon! 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Mouse

Its already starting to look creepy with all those crumbly looking walls you've got there  :Smile:

----------


## Robbie

So this is a VERY early test run of using custom 3d meshes in Godot.  I'm currently using 3d dungeon tiles from opengameart, but my intent is to make my own 3d tiles. Since I've not done much actual mapping lately, I figured I'd do this in the medium I've been working in lately, and that's Godot, so what you guys will hopefully get is a simple dungeon you can walk around in.  If I have to do this using existing art assets, then so be it, it will be a little less true to the map sketch, but it'll still be pretty cool from the first person perspective.  I also intend to render an overhead for "map" purposes as well as beautifying the map sketch I already posted.  Wish me luck!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

You're making us a virtual world?  Aw, Robbie  :Very Happy:

----------


## Robbie

Well, more like a virtual small dungeon. But I'll share the source code and graphics assets because they're listed cc-by-sa

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Robbie

I didn't care too much for the use of 3d tiles because of the lack of freedom...I don't want to be restricted to a grid, so I decided to just do some basic level editing in 3d to create a starting point.  I'll use these basic walls and floor models as collision detection objects and then do some artistic wall work once I get the level built like I want it.  This is going to be quite fun I think!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Good composition.  I like  :Smile:

----------


## Robbie

Nothing new to show, but I managed to prepare the walls for texture and I added a bit of a rough rock noise to the walls as well so they will look like hewn stone walls. I hope. Gotta find a good texture now with normal maps and such. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Mouse

So many great textures out there - but most don't seem to have a normal map.  However, if you mean normal maps like this:

 

You could very easily make your own for any tiling texture you have with a very little known piece of freeware I found the other day called NeoTextureEdit

Its a little awkward to steer, but its not all that complicated.  I got the hang of it in about half an hour.

----------


## Robbie

Nice! That might actually replace the program I was using for generating normal maps from bump maps. But. I may make my own texture and normal map from scratch because I somehow managed to convince my work to buy me zbrush, I'm super excited about learning it. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Mouse

Oooh.  You lucky....lucky man!  (you don't seem to have a smiley face for 'green with envy'!)

----------


## Robbie

Problem is I need time to learn to use it. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Robbie

Here's a quick play around with some rock texture I found online.  I don't like the repetitiveness of the floor, so that's going to have to change...but the rock wall looks pretty cool in render...I dunno if it'll look that good in the game engine though...We'll have to see  :Wink:   This is looking down the main hallway with players back to the well...camera is directly under the well.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Hey I like the walls.  Its just a tad dark in here, Robbie.  Is there such a thing as interactive lighting - a torch the player can carry around with them?

----------


## Robbie

Oh yes, there will be dynamic lighting.  It is a game engine after all  :Wink:   I don't know how much decorating I'll have time to do, but we'll see.  Here it is in it's earlys tages in game.  I have the scene set so I can export it to the engine pretty quickly.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Oh yes!  That wall texture really is nice.  There's a faint vertical tracery to it that makes it look as if water has been continually trickling down it for centuries, but its not so overdone that it looks stripy.

That floor is a lot better too.

I'm not sure - is that water in the foreground?  I saw a reflection there earlier.  Its looking quite clean... considering its probably the water that's been running down the walls ?

I'm really glad about the lighting, Robbie, or I would have walked into one of the walls within a few seconds and knocked myself out before I got to see anything really scary!

Very nice work!   :Smile:

----------


## Robbie

Thanks! Well I plan on doing a height checking shader to blend multiple textures based on how close to the floor it is. Also the water will (yes in the foreground) will have a shader that blends some goopiness into it. That's a ways away yet. I want to get this thing ready for walking in so you can walk around in my unfinished wip. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Mouse

Oh WOW!  

and... uh-oh... I guess I'd better be on best behaviour then, or you'll lock me in the dungeon without any interactive lighting!  Yelp!

----------


## Robbie

So tonight I managed to add the ability to walk around like in an fps, with a little head bob and the torch light flickers a little. It's really cool. The walls don't clip movement yet, but soon they will and I'll release my first wip then. 

Oh and I have the 2d map as an overlay to show you where you are. New screenshots tomorrow hopefully. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Redrobes

Need a couple of GIFs or YT links !

----------


## Robbie

I'll do a screen grab to video as I get a little further in if I need to.  I think I've done about all the engine work I'm going to do in this particular challenge...the rest needs to be artwork and modeling.  Here's an early playable walkaround.

http://www.confractus.com/AllsWell.zip

Just download it and extract the exe (windows 64 bit only for now).

Press F1 to go full screen...WASD to walk around...space to jump. Right mouse click to zoom, mouse motion to look around. ESC to exit.

### Latest WIP ###


In this demo...there's only a flat floor (water is solid), and the walls do not yet clip...so you can walk through the walls...if you walk too far off the map you'll start falling...forever.  I'll be adding collision for the walls soon.

----------


## ladiestorm

Robbie, does this mean, once it's all done, that we will actually be able to go through this dungeon?  I just realized what you are doing... and I am in awe!!!

----------


## Robbie

Lol, that's exactly right. The 2d map will be in the top corner as well, but yes you'll be able to see the dungeon as if you were walking around in it. 

I fixed the wall collision. So I should be uploading a new build this weekend sometime. Pretty excited about it actually. Has anyone tried the one above? 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## ladiestorm

I just did... and OMG THAT'S SO COOL!!!  I can't even begin to understand how you did that!!! I can't WAIT to see how you finish this!

----------


## Robbie

Oh sweet! Glad it ran for you! I'll be releasing the whole project for anyone who wants to check it out. 

And I'll probably upload an update this evening. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Robbie

Just did an update...now the walls have collision so no more falling off the map.  I also added a direction indicator on the map to show not only where you are, but which way you're facing.  I've been working on modeling some decorations, but haven't gotten them in yet.  There will be a few stalagmites and tites and rocks...and an altar, some jail stuff, maybe some crystals...we'll see...Got lots of work to do  :Wink: 

http://www.confractus.com/AllsWell.zip

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Robbie

Working on prettying up the map. Parchment texture from myfreetextures.com and crosshatching made tileable from a crosshatch pattern by misstu.deviantart.com.  Font is Colwell for map labels and Lithos Pro for map key.

This map will be viewable in large and small (HUD style) format in the "Game".  Sadly, I don't think I'm going to get too much decoration of the 3d dungeon done, so this map and the basic floorplan crawl may have to be my submission.  We'll see how it goes though.  There's still time!

### Latest WIP ###


Edit:  Looking at this on another monitor makes me think it's way oversaturated.  Also, I'm color blind, so if any of my colors are not what you think I intended them to be, please help me fix that  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

The 2D map is coming along really nicely now - which is more than I can say for my PC when I try to run the interactive 3D map!  I think there's something wrong with it (my PC, that is), so don't start worrying about the interactive map.  The chances are the fault is at my end!

Looking good, Robbie  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: in case you're wondering.  I get to stand in the well and turn around.  I can even look up at the ceiling... you used to have that texture on the floor, didn't you?  Looks much better on the ceiling  :Wink:  I just can't go anywhere  :Frown:

----------


## Mark Oliva

Looking good.  Is the entrance through the well?

----------


## Robbie

Yeah...in the 3d walkthrough you start falling down the well and then you land in the water.  I'll have an update for that soon.

----------


## Robbie

Will update game first thing in the morning...I added the new map as well as the ability to make the map bigger.  It's going to look pretty cool I think. Anyone have any thoughts on the paper map?  Are the colors ok?

----------


## Robbie

Ok, Game file updated.  This one should work for those windows users that may have had trouble.  If you're not running 64 bit windows, then you'll need to use the 32 bit download which is listed below.  If anyone would like a Mac or Linux build, just let me know also.

In this one, I added the map capability.  Press M to bring up the full size map.  I also added some water animation and muck animation.  Still need to work on blending the muck in a little.  Thoughts?

64 bit windows: http://www.confractus.com/AllsWell.zip
32 bit windows: http://www.confractus.com/AllsWell32.zip

WASD to move
Mouse to aim
M for map
F1 for full screen
ESC to exit

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Robbie

Added a couple of little touches...the muck now blends better, and there's a view of the sky when you look up through the well.  Also added a tiny bit of ambient sound...will be adding more.  If you tried downloading while I was updating files and get a corrupted file, just redownload.

----------


## Mouse

Oh WOW!!!

I can see it now  :Very Happy: 

Great work on the water animation, though I thought it might be a bit cleaner, since its a well.  LOL

The sound effect is great, but it doesn't seem to last very long?  (Maybe I'm still having problems with my PC)

Are you going to put anything in any of the chambers?

----------


## lorelei

_Picks jaw up off floor_.  Wow

----------


## Robbie

Thanks for checking it out! I posted a little setup in the first post about why the well has been corrupted by lizard men. They're using it for their ritualistic spawning, which has fouled up the water something horrible. 

I'll check the sounds. They should loop. That might be a bug in the engine. 

I do plan on decorating the rooms, but I may run out of time before I can get to it  :Frown: 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Mouse

Ah yes.  I remember now (I have a memory like a goldfish).

It would be a shame if you didn't finish it to that level for the Challenge, but an even bigger shame to leave it unfinished in the long run.  Its just too good to let rot in a corner somewhere  :Smile:

----------


## Robbie

Yeah. I agree! My problem is that I was counting on being able to use some existing 3d map elements that are available in the open art communities, but alas, my searching has turned up minimal resources. I need dungeon furniture that's not overly human. And modeling furniture is not a quick and easy thing. Bleh. 

If anyone wants to model some stuff to go in the dungeon I'll gladly include it, lol. I'm just glad it runs for everyone. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Mouse

What sort of files are they?  I've only ever messed around with Blender before now as far as modelling goes, and I tend to take rather a long time to do anything - leaving many things completely unfinished!  This is a shot of the latest abandoned model (nothing to do with mapping).

I bet, however, that the kind of models you would need would be something much more advanced and fancy  :Wink:

----------


## Robbie

Nope, simpler is better for games and blender is recommended for godot. I can use collada and obj files. 

That's actually a cool model! For games it's the normal and specular maps that make them look fancier than they are. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Mouse

Aw thanks  :Blush: 

Normal and specular maps eh?  I think that means I have to UV unwrap things and make bitmaps.  I get totally lost at that point, but if you would like me to make you a couple of simple models for someone else to texture for you, I could to that - if you give me a 2D picture or something I can work from.  Would that help at all?

I could have a go at the texturing, but I really am rubbish at it, and you would all laugh at me!  LOL!!!

----------


## Robbie

Well, look at the 2d map and let your mind wander. Anything you think would be fitting to go in a lizard man dungeon in those rooms would be welcomed. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Mouse

I'll have a go at a lizard man God for the temple, if you like?

----------


## Robbie

That sounds easy to texture. Since it'll be stone. Sure! I already have a basic stone altar modeled. Make it so it's got an open mouth or some kind of vessel pouring out muck. That will be the source of the pollution! Awesome! 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Mouse

I'll _have a go_ at it because it sounds like a fun thing to do.  Just don't feel obliged to use it!  LOL  :Wink:

----------


## tainotim

So this is officially one of the more impressive challenge entries I have seen. You should join in more often Robbie. Great work so far. Very cool stuff.

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## snodsy

Yes a Mac build would be awesome, tried to download but didn't work, so haven't been able to see what all are talking about. Look forward to it.

----------


## Robbie

> Yes a Mac build would be awesome, tried to download but didn't work, so haven't been able to see what all are talking about. Look forward to it.


I've never done a Mac build before...hopefully this will work!  Please let me know...I won't be able to change it until later this evening if not tomorrow.  But there was a hi-res option I didn't check.

http://www.confractus.com/AllsWellMac.zip

----------


## Robbie

Thanks for the feedback too by the way! I'm pretty excited about it. 

Also for the Mac build I'm not sure if you have function keys like a pc but the key mapping was done directly, not using the engines input map so let me know if the keys don't work. Thanks for testing Mac build for me! 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## snodsy

> I've never done a Mac build before...hopefully this will work!  Please let me know...I won't be able to change it until later this evening if not tomorrow.  But there was a hi-res option I didn't check.
> 
> http://www.confractus.com/AllsWellMac.zip



I'm not tech savvy, so not sure if operator error?  But the zip file did unzip to an .app file, but then would not open, just get message:

AllsWell quit unexpectedly.
Click reopen..  - but just keeps cycling that.

Sorry, let me know if you want me to try something else or doing something wrong, and please don't go to any extra trouble to get this to work.

----------


## Robbie

Yeah I have no idea what would cause that but I'll try some other options tonight. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## arsheesh

Hey, great to see you in the race Robbie!  Look forward to seeing this fleshed out in 3D.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Robbie

So, I didn't get to do any interior decorating, but I'm satisfied enough with what I did accomplish. What I'm most happy with for this entry is that I did a fairly pretty 2d map, given my inexperience with 2d mapping from scratch (not CC3), and I'm releasing not only the binaries, but the source as well.  I'm also quite pleased that this may introduce some new folks to the very awesome up and coming game engine Godot.

So, here you have it.

64 bit windows: Download
32 bit windows: Download
Godot Source Project: Download

Get Godot: https://godotengine.org/ It's 100% free and open source.  And cross-platform as well! (You'll need this to check out the project files)

WASD to move
Mouse to aim
M for map
F1 for full screen
ESC to exit

I could never figure out the MAC build options, and no one requested a linux build, but I could still do one.  BUT, if you're on one of those platforms, you could download the Godot Engine (only about 12-15 megabytes!) editor and run the game on your PC locally.  You could also modify it or use it as a training tool for making your own dungeon crawl. The .obj files can be imported into any 3d modeling software (such as blender, also free).

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

I'm ever so sorry Robbie.  Things went a bit haywire, and I didn't get a chance to finish the lizardman idol for you  :Frown: 

What you have done here, though, is absolutely amazing!

The worst bit is I can't even rep you right now... but I will be back  :Smile:

----------


## Robbie

Aww, that's ok Mouse. I had big plans for this, but I'm actually satisfied with it for its purpose. 

Sent from my m8wl using Tapatalk

----------


## Redrobes

I tried the windows one last time and it was very cool. Quite confusing going around those narrow passages - you get lost without the mini map. Its a lot of work doing stuff in 3D.

----------


## Falconius

That's cool, and yeah I agree you'd totally get lost without a map, which just goes to show how important they are.  I like that you are moving the water surface now and the sound effects when you first drop in really add a lot.  Also, secret tunnel thumbs up.

----------


## Robbie

Yeah, and it really shows how cramped some of these dungeons can feel if you stick to the 5 foot grid. Though I think this may be smaller. It was tricky getting the 3d coordinates to line up with the 2d coordinates on the map. 

Sent from my m8wl using Tapatalk

----------


## Mouse

I think its totally excellent... even though I bumped my nose on the wall a couple of times.  LOL

----------


## ThomasR

That's freaking impressive !!!

----------


## Robbie

> I think its totally excellent... even though I bumped my nose on the wall a couple of times.  LOL


If you load up the project and make the collision mesh visible, you'll see how a lot of the rock wall details aren't in it. Which means all of the protruding parts aren't actually stopping you from passing through them, so you very well may have bumped into it and then through it. 

Collision in games is tricky. I'm glad godot handles most all of the math for me. 

Sent from my m8wl using Tapatalk

----------


## Mouse

Well I was bouncing more often than going through anything, but you get that problem even with professional games.  I have a reputation for skiing straight through all those _silly_ trees in my friends favourite Wii game, so I still think your dungeon is totally excellent  :Smile:

----------

